# Brody's (Belated) Baby Pictures



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody's breeder in florida gave me some copies of pics when we got him in Feb '08; and somehow I misplaced them on the trip back to Oregon - just located them, so thought I'd show what my little cutie looked like! Color change is remarkable. . .he's almost completely silver on his back now!)
(Quality of photos isn't great.)


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*and all grown-up!*

and for contrast; here's his coat as an adult. . .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's gorgeous Mary! You and Dale should get together and let us all know how you keep their coats so beautiful, Cicero is lovely too.

His little puppy pics are so sweet, love the belly up shot!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

His coloring is so striking! And I agree with Ann, his coat is gorgeous!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Ann and Kathie - I love his coat, although he gets hot in the summer, I can't stand to cut it - I comb him about every other day, finish with a quick brush and bathe once/week wish a blow and brush - I use a DMat conditioner called Bark to Basics and have a wonderful groomer - mostly is great genetics, His sire has a wonderful coat (he's Los Perritos bred). I can't take credit for good breeding! His color change has been so fun - gotta love these Havs. . .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a sweet handsome baby!!! in both sets of pics.
he is just wonderful, thank you for posting these.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mary, does the groomer trim his coat? He looks trimmed to me, or is that from him wearing a collar?...I'd be interested to know. And, where do you get the Bark to Basics?

Love his color!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Sheri, 
I think Tucker is absolutely beautiful - I think Brody's coat appears similar in texture to his. . .I get Bark to Basics online (I bought a gallon quite a while ago, can't really remember which on line vendor; whomever had the best price. My groomer uses it, and I love how he feels after grooming, so I started using it too. She does trim his beard around his neck a bit; shapes the ears round the same length to blend with the beard - some of what you see may also be from his collar. He isn't matting much right now - whew, finally past the blowing coat, at least til the next time! I use the CC Buttercomb #11 Staggertooth for mats, otherwise nothing special except regular attention - as you know with the thick coat, I'm constantly running my fingers through it when I hold him, checking for mats. They're worth all the time spent; Brody is pure love!
mary


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Brody is beautiful.!! I love his coat change and the texture of his hair in pictures looks great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Brody was an absolute little doll baby and grew into a very handsome boy. What a gorgeous coat.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

and the wonderful fact is that each and every one of these precious Neezers is a beauty!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That last puppy picture with him on his back was way too adorable. His coat is gorgeous!
Gina


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Gina, he's a Florida boy!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetie.


----------

